# Decodificador 74147



## luna555 (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola a tod@s , soy novato en esto y queria aprender más me gustaria saber si hay por ahí algún powerpoint en donde esplica paso a paso el decodificador 74147 ya que es el que estoy mirando ahora , tambien me vale en video .

gracias


----------



## Apollo (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola luna555:

Nunca he visto un tutorial como el que quieres, pero podrías comenzar con el datasheet del 74LS147. Viene con los datos necesarios para poder aplicarlo a lo que necesites.

Junto con un diagrama interno de las compuertas qeu conforman el codificador para entender mejor su funcionamiento.

Y sólo como recomendción, porque no posteaste tu pregunta en algún foro de Diseño Digital?

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

